

Source Code Sale Extended Through Cyber Monday - ThisDude
http://lunduke.com/?p=4110

======
homedog
What's preventing someone from purchasing a GPL/BSD license for the source
code, and then hosting it publicly (with licenses intact) somewhere, say,
github?

~~~
paulsutter
All open source software is half off this weekend. And every weekend. Odd
numbered Tuesdays its always double price. A friend once got open source
software for 99% off, although I've had to pay triple. But not a penny more.

~~~
bdcravens
Most (all?) open source licenses place no limitation using the license and
selling the source code.

